# My dog can't settle after being sick



## Donk1166 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi,
I'm a bit concerned about my 4yr old cocker spaniel. He was sick this morning, mostly it was bile but there was a clump of vegetation in it. I thought that the veg had caused it so didn't worry. Since then he hasn't been able to settle, he's been sick 3 times since then as well.

He's been sick plenty of times before & never caused me this much concern. It's more the fact that he is clearly uncomfortable & I can't help him.

Any ideas??


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dogs usually eat grass to make themselves sick and there is usually nothing to worry about.

However, having said that if your dog has been sick for a prolonged time and has not taken a drink or has taken a drink and vomited it up then I would take him to the vet. It doesn't matter so much if he hasn't eaten but he must take fluids.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

If she is really struggling to settle and whing id get on to the vet just to make sure shes all right.

Make sure she is drinking too.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd go to the vet too. Usually grass causes vomiting or passes through, but it can cause a blockage. Was it grass - you say vegetation? Some plants are toxic.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Could he have swallowed something that is now causing obstruction? Is he arching his body slightly? I would take him to the vet as obstruction can be quickly fatal and having had three of mine who vomited up squeaky balls/toys I know they can easily swallow something and you may not be aware.

Hope he's okay and keep us posted please.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Donk1166 said:


> Hi,
> I'm a bit concerned about my 4yr old cocker spaniel. He was sick this morning, mostly it was bile but there was a clump of vegetation in it. I thought that the veg had caused it so didn't worry. Since then he hasn't been able to settle, he's been sick 3 times since then as well.
> 
> He's been sick plenty of times before & never caused me this much concern. It's more the fact that he is clearly uncomfortable & I can't help him.
> ...


Dogs often occasionally eat grass which almost immediately makes them sick and they bring up the grass/vegetation and yellow bile, these have even done it twice in one day and then been totally fine.

The fact that he is unsettled still and continues to be sick I would think that there must be continued pain or discomfort there. Is his stomach hard and bloated and tight like a drum as well. If he were mine and especially if his stomach is as described I would get him to a vet asap. It can be a sign of bloat. They often sit spinx like too if they have stomach problems and are restless rather then laying relaxed and stretched out on their sides.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is a dog with bloat, just for you to compare with your boy.

Bloating akita - YouTube


----------

